# Beautiful Rats need a home in Brisbane (West End), Australia



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I mentioned a while back that my friend's rat has had babies. Well she is having trouble finding homes for them all as there are thirteen of them. I just thought I'd put a post up here, although I don't know how many of you are even in Australia here, lol.

She has 10 girls and 3 boys, some are black hooded and some brown hooded. They are 5 weeks old now and getting quite adventurous. She has handled them a lot so they are friendly. She simply does not have the room to house that many rats.

They are obviously a bit younger here than they are now, lol. I think they were maybe 4 weeks here.









Just a note these rats weren't intentionally bred, I believe it was a case of pet shop rats being mis-sexed. 

If anyone is interested please send me a message I can put you in contact with her. Thanks everyone.


----------

